# Red Bull



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Does Red Bull or Red Bull/vodka upset your stomach? I got sooooo sick the other night from Red Bull and now realized that if I have more than one glass of it I get the runs I think it's citrus that does it because I can't eat a lot of oranges and Snapple lemon ice tea kills me too.


----------



## 21682 (Sep 4, 2006)

Red Bull killed me before I had IBS, I don't dare drink it know. Felt like it was burning a hole in my gut. I don't know how anyone drinks it. I think it's one of those things that 10 years from now they'll discover it causes irreperable damage to your body.I do laugh when I see those commercials, "Red Bull gives you wings" If I ever drank it the only place those wings would be taking me is to the hopper...Any of the citrus fruits are generally bad news for us, or at least me, because they are so acidy


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I get D from stuff like that too. For me though I think it's the caffiene overload that does it


----------



## 21881 (Sep 11, 2006)

an 8.3oz can of Red Bull has 80mg of caffeine. Eight ounces of drip coffee has between 115-175, brewer 80-135. Unless you are overly sensitive to coffee, you are not experiencing a caffeine overload. Before my D problem 9 weeks ago, I would drink 3 or 4 SoBe No Fears or Monster drinks with no D problems. As point of reference, a diet Mountain Dew has 55mg of caffeine.


----------



## 14298 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm sensitive to RedBull as well. However I drink it a few times







I prefer to have a redbull on a club then having a Vodka or Whiskey (that DOES upset my stomach up).And since we cannot ask for water there...that's one of the few choices. RedBull is not good for us but heck, I can tolerate it better then all the others. Even Soda is worst. What will drink on a club? That's the thing. I usually take 1 only though. I don't dare to abuse from it.


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

> quoteoes Red Bull or Red Bull/vodka upset your stomach?


Wouldn't common sense say yes? I can't believe that someone would drink this ####!Whether you have IBS or not!!!


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Red bull and other caffiene drinks make my stomach upset, tastes good though haha


----------

